# Calcium, Magnesium and Vit D



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I know that magnesium tablets on their own help with the constipation. I've been taking magnesium with B6 as they say the B6 helps to absorb it better - and it does work - find I don't have to take it every day. However magnesiumon it's own does make me tired.So what's the chances of the magnesium still working on your constipation if it's in a tablet along with calcium and Vit D. Would the calcium outweigh the magnesium and make the constipation worse.Also I read that Vit D on it's own can help constipation - would anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't know about any affects, positive or negative, about Vitamin D and IBS C; however, there is a balance struck between Mg and Ca. If you add Ca, it would make sense that it would increase your C problems. If you are looking to increase calcium for your bones, i can probably help; but using any supplements that pass through to your colon, rather than being absorbed in the small intestines, will probably have the outcomes generally discussed here.Mark


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So what would be the balance of mag with cal?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The typical balancing point where the constipating side effect of calcium supplements equals the stool loosening effects of magnesium is about 2:1.So twice as much calcium as magnesium. 2:1 Ca:Mg is a pretty common ratio to see in combination pills.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

KathleenSo would that ratio constipate? Wonder if it's worth getting a calcium and Vit D tablet and a separate mag tablet then I could work out the best ratio for myself. I could half the calc and Vit D tablet and take a full magnesium tablet. It's like I said mag on it's own makes me tired. Could probably do with calcium and Vit D anyway with being in my 50's!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Theoretically the 2:1 should leave you exactly where you are when you don't take anything.That is what it generally does in people that are typically pretty normal. The ratio may be different for any given individual.I would probably buy the supplements separate so you can play around a bit. I would probably start with a lower dose of calcium than the combo pills start with and then add a bit more in at a time to see where your tipping point might be.Some people have more energy and feel better if they take a lot more vit D than you usually get in a combo pill so you might consider taking that separately and that usually doesn't effect the consistency much. A lot of people run very low on D and some people think the RDA needs to be raised from where it is.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So are you saying more vit d and magnesium than the calcium so 3 tablets separate are best.I saw a combination today that has betain hydrochloride in - what would that do? And why add that? Thought it was pretty strange.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of tablets add a lot of things and it is hard to know why. The B-HCl is sometimes used for digestive issues so maybe for that or just to sound like you get more (or has something populare with natural remedy types).If you do a magnesium tablet and see what does of Calcium with a D in it you can handle it may not be enough D for you and you can add more of that with a separate tablet if you wanted more of it. Usually the Ca and D supplements tend to be at the USRDA of D if you take the full dose every day, which seems to be at the low end of what some people need. If you can't take the full dose of calcium there may not be enough D overall to even make it up to the RDA.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Is there any difference in taking Mag with B6 - was told it helps absorb better together.Or just taking mag on it's own?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For constipation you usually do NOT want to absorb all the magnesium. It is the what you don't pull out of the food/supplement that stays in the stool that helps pull water into the stool. The magnesium you absorb into your arms and legs (for example) doesn't have that osmotic effect inside the colon.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So better off without the B6 in it? What does the B6 do with the magnesium that makes it different to Mag on it's own - sorry for the questions but think I'm starting to understand now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Vitamins are biologically active compounds. They do stuff.There is some sites that say one of the things vitamin B6 does is help magnesium get into cells. If you are taking magnesium because you need it in the cells you would want it. If you really want the magnesium staying in the colon it may not be all that helpful for that.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

No think I just need it in the colon so will try it without the B6. Thanks for that.


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi,I have been taking separate magnesium, calcium and Vit D (I had a blood test and I am deficient in Vit D) for two weeks now and the difference is amazing!!! I live in Australia so we probably have different products, but this is what I am taking:1. BioCeuticals "AdvaCal" tablet- total calcium per tablet = 234.4mg - Hydroxyapatite 150mg - Calcium Citrate 84.4mg I am taking one capsule, three times per day, breakfast, lunch and dinner. This also contains 108mg of magnesium (as oxide heavy) per tablet, and small amounts of boron, zinc and other minerals. But I am also taking magnesium separately.2. Magnesium - Metagenics "Fibroplex Plus" oral powder. This contains magnesium as amino acid chelate. I have half a tsp, three times a day with meals and at the same time as the calcium tablet. If I am correct, this is a bit less than 100g of this magnesium per meal. It is trial and error to work out the balance.3. Vitamin D3 (Cholecalciferol) 1000IU per tablet - Two capsules per day for a month (because I am deficient), then one capsule per day. Be careful here because Vit D can be toxic if you take too much. If you count all the magnesium (including in the calcium supplement), it appears I am taking a bit less than 200mg per tablet/meal together with 234.4mg of calcium per tablet/meal. I am also taking 20ml of aloe vera juice twice a day (anti-inflammatory). It seems to help. I drink one and half litres of water per day.I agree with Kathleen, it is best to take the supplements separately so you can adjust the balance. My naturopath says calcium, magnesium and Vit D help muscular aches and spasms and therefore prevent bowel spasm and help with the contraction and relaxation of the bowel (peristalsis). It certainly appears to be helping me in this regard. BM are well formed and they NEVER were before.I have, in the past, tried a calcium supplement from the pharmicist which contained 600mg calcium (as calcium CARBONATE) and 50mg of magnesium. It obviously does not contain enough magnesium and it constipated me. My naturopath said she has never had anyone have a problem with the AdvaCal. So perhaps the type of calcium is important too. Maybe, carbonate causes constipation.Hope this helps and is not too confusing.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that - perhaps you are right about the carbonate - I'll take a look at the citrate. I don't think I'm short of Vit D but maybe I could do with a bit more - perhaps magnesium and Vit D as Kathleen said without the calcium - however sometimes I do feel I may need a bit more calcium (general aches etc.).I've checked out in the UK to buy powdered magnesium and so far I've not had any luck - unless anyone knows where I could buy it here in England - be grateful to be pointed in the right direction.So take it you had severe constipation before hand?


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes, I have suffered for thirty years and tried all manner of fibre supplements which just produced bloating and gas. I think you should take calcium too because when I took only the magnesium (and Vit D) the BM were loose. As soon as I took the calcium as well, the BM improved. This does imply that the calcium citrate does have some firming affect. I guess even taking this form of calcium alone, could be constipating. I think it is important to take both calcium and magnesium (and take vit D, but only a non-toxic amount). You should drink lots of water too as the magnesium draws water into the bowel from the rest of your body and you do not want to become dehydrated.I do remember the naturopath telling me, that Vit D does have some part to play in muscular contractions.There is a website for the company that makes the AdvaCal calcium tablets, here in Australia (www.bioceuticals.com.au). You could have a look at the form of calcium and try to replicate it.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that I'll take a look and I'm going to get some Calcium and Vit D tablets and I've aleady got a magnesium citrate tablet on it's own. Wish I could find a supplier of powdered magnesium in the UK. Doe the combination you take now produce any bloating?


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi I do get some bloating after dinner, but I suffer from fructose malabsorption. So I suspect my food intolerance is the cause (despite following diet). For the intimate details, I do have large, well formed, soft BM EVERY morning now, but I suffer from "rabbit pellets" in the evening. I cannot seem to eradicate these and no doctor knows why. This tends to produce gas and could also be the sole cause.However, I don't think the supplements are causing any gas at all.By the way, I came across this gastroenterologist/surgeon in Australia who has written a book called "The Women's Movement" all about OUR constipation problems. He has developed capsules which contain magnesium (but it is the form of magnesium which is same as epsom salts). He sells his book and capsules to overseas customers. He believes that some people benefit from a good clean out once a week. I don't really like the idea but I emailed him (and he did reply) and he said I should try it. He believes if I did this once a week and then took my regular supplements on other days, I should eradicate these rabbit pellets!You must read about it. He wrote the book because he sees so many women with constipation, who have seen numerous doctors but find no solution. It looks like it is worth trialing and I am going to do so. His name is Michael Levitt and his website is: www.michaellevitt.com.auThe capsules are called COLOCAP Balance (acitve ingredient magnesium sulfate) www.colocappharma.comLee


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Lee - willl take a look. Must admit epsom salts are very harsh on the system.But it's good that you are going without taking any laxatives. At the moment I'm taking a little mag and B6 tablet till I can get the calcium and Vit D but still having to rely on taking a senokot. But I'd love to break away from the senokot completely - that stops working for a bit then seems to kick in again but at the moment the regime I've got seems to be working better than things were. But I am wanting to quit laxatives completely.I've been having much better BM in the morning but like you noticed as the day goes on it stops being "proper" and goes back to being pellets - but I never pass many of them but it's weird that they are still there.So what are you thinking this could be?


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Janet,Maybe it is the snacks, as I do not take any magnesium with these. There may not be enough bulk when snacking (eg yoghurt and banana or crackers and cheese). So I am going to try three good meals per day and avoid snacking and see what that does. I drink two litres of water a day (which I prob said before) so it is not a lack of water. I wish I knew what was in these pellets (yuk) so I would know what was causing them! By the way, I have just done a "Digestive Stool Analysis" (not pleasant to collect) and the results go back to my naturopath. I am not sure what they look for; parasites and how you digest food I suppose. I see her on the 7th August.Lee


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Well let us know what the results are.I'm still taking the magnesiium and B6 only one and I find that helps some days but not every day. Perhaps I need to increase it.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Is magnesium best taken with a bit of calcium? I'm taking it with a B6 combined tablet but find I'm getting really bad headaches which I know is from this tablet but don't want to stop taking the mag as it does help with the bowels. Is it the mag or B6 which would cause the headache. Anyone else get this?


----------

